# Cannot install IE 6... Previous installation requiring reboot?



## AWRosey (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi all:

I really need some help with this problem. I have searched the web and Microsoft's knowlege base and I can't seem to come up with the solution. All help or suggestions are appreciated.

The problem: While I am attempting to install IE6 either via an IE setup cab I downloaded or through the Windows Update site, I get the following error message: "A previous installation has pending work requiring a reboot. You need to restart your computer to complete that installation before running IE setup. IE setup will now close." FYI, I also get the same message when trying to revert to a previous version of IE through Add/Remove Programs.

I am running Windows 98SE and currently IE 5.5

I have reviewed the articles on the Microsoft Knowledge Base (KB312444) concerning deleting any PendingFileRenameOperations values in the registry key: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager. I checked this and didn't find any to delete.

I find where many others had posted this same question on the net, but the solution always seems to be KB312444. Since this doesn't seem to work for me, does anyone have any other ideas?

Thanks for any and all help,

Alan


----------



## AWRosey (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi again:

While I was unable to actually "fix" my problem updating from Internet Explorer version 5.5 to version 6.0 and 6.0 SP1, I was able to discover a work around which allowed me to update IE to 6.0 SP1 on my old laptop. I figured that I would post it here for any others that happen upon this site with the same problem.

I discovered that if the IE6 setup was run while in safe mode it would actually start rather than give me the "previous installation...requiring a reboot" error and then shutting down. The only problem then was the fact that the IE6 setup program would then search for the internet - which was unavailable due to being in safe mode.

I found in another thread here on the site a link to a page with the full version of IE6 and IE6 SP1 (http://www.mdgx.com/). I then downloaded and extracted the quite large (75MB) cabinet file.

The cabinet self extracts into its own directory and includes its own IE6 septup application. When I attempted to run the setup application in normal windows mode and got the same error. I however rebooted to safe mode and ran the setup and it completely bypassed the error message and IE6 SP1 loaded on my PC!!! 

While I now have my old Windows 98 laptop upgraded and have all critical updates loaded, the error that I started with still remains. If I attempt to revert to a previous version of IE through the Add/Remove program, I still get the error message ?!?!?

Hopefully this will help any others that have the same problem.

Alan


----------

